# LEDgend lights ready.........almost



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

I've finally finished the new Quad LEDgend Light. Designed to be helmet mount but equally at home on the bars.

*Spec.*

LED's: 4 x XPG-R5.
Output: 1000lm.
Weight: 330g including battery.
Burn time: 3.5 hours on high.

























There is also a polished version, I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

Very nice. Further details of construction (switch, driver etc.) would also be appreciated. Did you machine that on your own lathe? If so, which one?


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

OverTheHill said:


> Very nice. Further details of construction (switch, driver etc.) would also be appreciated. Did you machine that on your own lathe? If so, which one?


The driver is a maxflex set to 700ma, so the light can be turned up to 1000ma and 1360lm but the burn time is reduced to 2 hours but you'll need to turn it down to low if you stop for any length of time.

The connectors are binder 620 and it uses a 7.4 5.2Ah battery with a fuel gauge.

I'm selling them for £195 including the battery and charger if any one is interested message me.

I made the prototypes on my DSG 13x42 but I've had a run of 50 CNC'd.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

The light looks great. On the bar mount it's great. The helmet mount, IMHO, is too tall! Every low hanging branch is going to catch that.


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

Vancbiker said:


> The light looks great. On the bar mount it's great. The helmet mount, IMHO, is too tall! Every low hanging branch is going to catch that.


Thank you. The light isn't any higher from the helmet than most other helmet mount lights, there is only 20mm from the helmet to the light and i've been riding with it for about a year now and havent caught a branch yet. But i am looking at a lower profile mount.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Take a look at the Cateye helmet mount. Part number: Model: 534-183 and spacer Model: 533-8730. If you put the mount towards the back of the light, you can move the helmet mount further down the helmet.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice light! I have to agree though that the helmet mount is too tall, and kind'a reminds me of some sort of bathroom fixture. A low profile mount would be much better and would improve the look. That is an interesting switch setup too, I like the remote button. Is the spilt cable end going into the light an off the shelf part? Care to share any of the build pics? I'd especially like to see how you made the remote switch.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

What optic are you using and what beam angles are available?


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

MtbMacgyver said:


> What optic are you using and what beam angles are available?


very nice indeed!
and is there a protective lens to cover the optic?


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> very nice indeed!
> and is there a protective lens to cover the optic?


It's the Khatod PL1151 series, and I'm using the 10 degree lens which in opinion is perfect it's got great throw and enough spill for your peripheral vision, I'll post some beam shots tomorrow.

There is also 25 & 40 degree options on the optic.

No there isn't a protective lens to cover the optic.



> That is an interesting switch setup too, I like the remote button. Is the spilt cable end going into the light an off the shelf part? Care to share any of the build pics? I'd especially like to see how you made the remote switch


The split cable is just some gluelined heatshrink that I've pinched together while the glue set.

I'll put some build picks to show how it all goes together. The remote switch is easy to make but I'll have to take some photo's to show you, I'm putting some more together on Wednesday so I'll post the pic's Thursday.


----------



## jbflyfshr (Jul 24, 2006)

I am looking at building a switch just like that!

post the parts list also if you have time.

JB


----------



## MHC (Oct 23, 2009)

How much for just the lighthead?


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

allport said:


> It's the Khatod PL1151 series, and I'm using the 10 degree lens which in opinion is perfect it's got great throw and enough spill for your peripheral vision, I'll post some beam shots tomorrow.


ok, I was hoping you had found something different for a quad configuration.

I did some testing of that optic against the cute-3-ss-xp on a triple XPG R5. The LEDIL optic on a triple appeared to put as much useable light on the ground with better throw than any quad optic I've tested so far. I hate to waste the power usage of one more LED with no significant increase in useful light.

Anxiously waiting to try the GT4-XP optic.........


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah, I was hoping it was a new 4up optic as well... I have that same optic at home and it looks almost identical to a 3up, but with 4leds. With both run at 700 ma, I could not tell a difference between the 3up and 4 up, same throw, same spill, just a lot of wasted light someplace ???

The waiting for decent optics for the XPG is killing me!!


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

tamen00 said:


> The waiting for decent optics for the XPG is killing me!!


I'm actually quite happy with the cute-3-ss-xp as an XPG optic for a helmet light. I use the cute-3-m-xp on the bar. I think it makes a very good combination. And that combination is more light than I need 90% of the time. I rarely run them on high. So in reality, I don't really have a good reason for playing around with the quad configuration other than curiosity and boredom.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

MacGyver, are the cute-3-xp the same 35mm diameter as the cute-3 for xr-e? That would make for an easy upgrade on my triples.

JZ


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

Jim Z in VT said:


> MacGyver, are the cute-3-xp the same 35mm diameter as the cute-3 for xr-e? That would make for an easy upgrade on my triples.
> 
> JZ


Yes, they fit perfectly into the same housing as the xr-e versions


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

The parts for the switch are: 
10x10mm tactile switch 
2 x 30mm lengths of 12 to 3mm glue-lined heatshrink
100mm length of 10mm wide self gripping Velcro.


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

MtbMacgyver said:


> I'm actually quite happy with the cute-3-ss-xp as an XPG optic for a helmet light. I use the cute-3-m-xp on the bar. I think it makes a very good combination. And that combination is more light than I need 90% of the time. I rarely run them on high. So in reality, I don't really have a good reason for playing around with the quad configuration other than curiosity and boredom.


Do you have any beamshots of the cute-3-ss-xp? The datasheet shows it having 8 degrees FWHM, which should make it 16 degrees, or about the same as a carclo 10 mm narrow optic with an XP-E.


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

edited


----------



## OverTheHill (Dec 3, 2004)

kan3 said:


> Cutter shows the 10mm optic as 16 deg FWHM?


This has been thrashed out on this thread.

Ledil quote their FWHM as +/- figures therefore the total beam width is twice the quoted figure i.e 16 degrees for the Cute-3-SS-XP-G. Carclo quote their FWHM figures in total i.e. 16.4 degrees for the 10mm XP range 10417.


----------



## dan THE man (Jan 21, 2009)

Im currently awaiting a DX order (3 weeks now:madmax: ) with should have in it a tacktical tailcap for me to pull apart a build a remote bar switch.

Some build pics of yours would be most helpfull


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

Here are some picture of the build and connector. Also a picture of the polished unit.


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

Now I absolutely love the little connector in the housing! The amount of swearing and burnt fingers when trying to solder in confined spaces...
I'm going to have to use that in my lights! If your permission is granted?!!
Also, did you put the battery together with the fuel gauge or did it come from batteryspace like that??
V smart light there allport!


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a more impressive build than I first realized. Threaded housing, removable emitter board, battery monitor.....:thumbsup: 

JZ


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

piesoup said:


> Now I absolutely love the little connector in the housing! The amount of swearing and burnt fingers when trying to solder in confined spaces...
> I'm going to have to use that in my lights! If your permission is granted?!!
> Also, did you put the battery together with the fuel gauge or did it come from batteryspace like that??
> V smart light there allport!


Yeah I'll let you use the small connector inside your light ;-).

Yes I put the battery together with the fuel gauge.


----------



## Infinity123 (Dec 11, 2009)

What a sweet little light :thumbsup: .
Is the connector+cable not going to be twisted around, when the housing is screwed together?


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

allport said:


> Yeah I'll let you use the small connector inside your light ;-).
> 
> Yes I put the battery together with the fuel gauge.


Thanks Dude!! 
Do you need the batteryspace pcb connected to the battery or can you connect the fuel guage straight to the battery terminals?
Thanks again


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi allport I have been fighting the temptation to buy the AyUp V 4 Adventure Kit for some time now. I do like the long burn time achieved from such a small lightweight package. Do you, have you, will you produce anything similar to these lights


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

Steve5S said:


> Hi allport I have been fighting the temptation to buy the AyUp V 4 Adventure Kit for some time now. I do like the long burn time achieved from such a small lightweight package. Do you, have you, will you produce anything similar to these lights


Keep fighting it then :thumbsup: a couple of friends of mine had that kit and sold them to buy my light.


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

'I'm fighting it but need counselling'

To have a LEDgend light run of a single battery for about six hours what would I need to buy and any idea on weight of combined setup?


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

Steve5S said:


> 'I'm fighting it but need counselling'
> 
> To have a LEDgend light run of a single battery for about six hours what would I need to buy and any idea on weight of combined setup?


To run it at 1000 lumens for about 6 hours you'd need a 7.4v 7.8Ah battery and the total weight would be 420g if you'd like one let me know i've got 3 instock built up and ready to go.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Where did you get that cable? I need to find some flexible, round, 2-conductor cable that can handle 4+ amps.


VERY nice build though


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice looking light there mate :thumbsup: How are you finding the heat?


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

deesta said:


> Very nice looking light there mate :thumbsup: How are you finding the heat?


Thank you :thumbsup:

Well i'm only running them at 700ma to get the 1000 lumen and they don't even get warm while riding, and if left on at room temp. it takes about 5 minutes for the thermal trip to kick in.

If i run them at 1000ma then they get warm and if you stop riding for more than 2 minutes and don't turn it down the thermal trip will kick in. I've got the trip set at 60ºC so there is a bit of room to let them get hotter.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi allport, nice looking light.
Can you tell me what the connector inside the housing is please? A link to where you got it would be great.

Many thanks.

Also like the remote switch. I am toying with how to make one of these work for a simple brake light mounted on the back of my helmet.


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

emu26 said:


> Hi allport, nice looking light.
> Can you tell me what the connector inside the housing is please? A link to where you got it would be great.
> .


Thank you, they are 2.54mm pitch connectors. You can get them from RS components or ebay.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Well I finally got my LEDgend out on the trail. I don’t have good ‘beam shots’ yet but I’ll try again. 

First let me put my review in context. I live in Phoenix AZ. 90% of the trails I ride are light in color and are frequently very rocky, steep and twisty. 20 years of experimenting has taught us that you need the brightest light on your bars. A helmet light tends to wash out the contrast. 

Since it is going on the handlebar I ordered my LEDgend with the 25 degree optic. I run a XPG P60 flashlight for my helmet light.
My first impressions are VERY GOOD. There is a lot of light, very equally spread across a wide flood pattern. It illuminates to the side as tight as I can turn. It is bright enough by itself out to 20 meters (60 feet) to use on its own. At speed I think I would definitely miss the throw from helmet light. The two compliment each other perfectly.

Run time on two DX Trustfire 2500 mah 18650s in a LuminousDIY battery holder was 1h 25m. 

I used the same bar mount Scar used for his bar mounts. I just drilled a hole in the mount to line up with the screw in the LEDgend light

The build quality is excellent. 
•	The connectors are a cool little o-ring sealed unit. They are little small but since I remove the cells to charge them I will very rarely disconnect the connector.
•	I haven’t disassembled it yet but from the outside the housing looks first rate. Very solid feel to the wiring
•	I wasn’t sure I would like the remote switch but it is actually a very clean design. It is very easy to switch from high to low mode which I may need to do if I want to get by with just two cells at the 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

so how does this compare to the Amoeba light?
Any other lights to compare to?

Beamshots?

love to see more:thumbsup:


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

oldassracer said:


> so how does this compare to the Amoeba light?
> Any other lights to compare to?
> 
> Beamshots?
> ...


I'm working on getting beam shots. We have a full moon right now so....

The only Amoeba I've had was the 2x Seoul P4 LED version. Of course that's not nearly as much light as this at 4 x XPG. From what I've seen Scar is doing some newer configurations than the one I had so it's not really a fair comparison.

I think the 24 degree optics is what makes it work for me because I'm using it on the handlebar.

Next wed night if all goes well I might get to compare it to some other lights.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Update...*

I did a run time test today on some different batteries. 2 Tenergy 2600mah 18650s in series. MUCH better.

The light started signaling a low cell at 1 hour 51 minutes. Thats 25 minutes mor than the Trustfire 18650s rated at 2500mah.

Sorry still no beam shots. I'm going to do it I swear. I need to go out on my own. The regular Wed night ride I do is to fast and I'm always the caboose as is so it's not the right time.


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

Just some new photo's showing the revised mounts.

Also the last photo shows the Battery in the fork leg of some Pace RC31's.


----------



## Steve5S (Jun 14, 2004)

Are you using or can you supply with Lithium-ion polymer batteries?


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

How does the fuel gauge wire up to the battery pack? I looked on batteryspace which mentions a pcb needed? what pcb is needed?

Cheers


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

Steve5S said:


> Are you using or can you supply with Lithium-ion polymer batteries?


I'm using Li-ion batteries at the minute, there isn't much difference in Wh per gram. but Li-po are an bit more expensive. Why do you want Li-po?



Goldigger said:


> How does the fuel gauge wire up to the battery pack? I looked on batteryspace which mentions a pcb needed? what pcb is needed?
> 
> Cheers


The fuel gauge plugs into the battery pack pcb. There are specific pcb's that allow a fuel gauge to be connected, if you look in the list of pcb's it will tell you if it supports a fuel gauge.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Updates?*

Are you working on anything with a XM-L:ihih:


----------



## allport (Mar 13, 2009)

No not going down the XM-L route just yet.

I am currently working on a 9 LED monster though with an output of 3300 lumens (claimed), I'll post some shots up when it's finished.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Ok....*

:nono: I'm waiting on a XML based led module replacement.

If you build it I'll pay your cost and beta test it for you

I still really like me LEDgend by the way.


----------

